# newbie Monte Carlo/Lighting question



## Birdo (Oct 28, 2015)

so with all the 1-2-Grow Tropica plants the medium light plants call for 0.5watts per Litre... im planning on growing Micranthemum Tweediei (monte carlo) and eleocharis mini (dwarf hairgrass) ... i have a 24W t5ho sunblaster bulb and ballast w/refelector and my regular t8 aquarium light running (soon to be replaced with a second t5ho) currently running the fluval 88g co2 kit with the paintball 24oz canister adapter. seachem flourish comprehensive supplement and flourish root tabs. would this suffice for Tropicas "medium light medium co2" plants? 

i have a 30gallon cube tank 20.5x18x20.5" 
substrate is 2.5inches high on the front and 9 inches high on the rear


----------



## Birdo (Oct 28, 2015)

any one have any input or advice for me?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Dump the bulbs. 
Get this.. 
https://www.reefbreeders.com/shop/photon-16/
Grow whatever you want..
Equiv to 230W of t5

Get a freshwater spectrum..


----------



## Birdo (Oct 28, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> Dump the bulbs.
> Get this..
> https://www.reefbreeders.com/shop/photon-16/
> Grow whatever you want..
> ...



wow a $330 light better be able to grow marijuana with it then i can sell it to pay for the light lol just kidding .. this looks pretty nuts tho! .. 
thanks for the link! 

what about a led grow light for plants? 
Cheapest 20W/120W 85 265V High Power Led Grow Light Lamp For Plants Vegs Aquarium Garden Horticulture And Hydroponics Grow/Bloom-in Grow Lights from Lights & Lighting on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
mixed with a t5ho to brighten things up ?

or was looking at the finnex planted+ 24/7 20' for this tank .. thoughts?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Birdo said:


> or was looking at the finnex planted+ 24/7 20' for this tank .. thoughts?


Tank is too wide and too deep (in some parts) to, most likely, be successful.. 
Depends on your priorities though..


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Those Sunblasters w/reflector are darn good lights. Of course you have only one of them @ 20.5". but still you should be in the medium range. 

Your success is not going to be so much about light anyway. More depends on having good CO2 and proper nutrients. People can get by with a lot less light than they think.

The problem with what you have now is going to be front to back spread. One tube is going to light either the front half, the back half, or a half right down the middle. It will be the same for most LED fixtures as well. 

Personally I would just add a second Sunblaster....but Im a T5 fanboy.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

if youre going with a finnex light, for your needs, the ray2 is probably your best bet. I have a planted+ and a ray2 on my 24 gallon (18 in tall) and im growing ug. Though to be honest monte isn't very demanding and in my experience can grow in pretty extreme darkness.


----------



## Birdo (Oct 28, 2015)

burr740 said:


> Those Sunblasters w/reflector are darn good lights. Of course you have only one of them @ 20.5". but still you should be in the medium range.
> 
> Your success is not going to be so much about light anyway. More depends on having good CO2 and proper nutrients. People can get by with a lot less light than they think.
> 
> ...


well thats good to know! ... every LFS in my area just keeps trying to up sell me monster 4 light ballasts saying nothing will grow with out em @ 20" ... its really off putting and confusing especially when i hear very different responses from plantedtank.net 

will flourish comprehensive supplement and flourish tabs be sufficient for nutrients ? if not a local hydroponics store sells dry fertilizers at a great price ... im assuming the same ferts would work in a aquarium?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Birdo said:


> will flourish comprehensive supplement and flourish tabs be sufficient for nutrients ? if not a local hydroponics store sells dry fertilizers at a great price ... im assuming the same ferts would work in a aquarium?


Flourish comp provides micros and Fe. Even though it lists some macros (N,P,K)...the amounts are negligible. Dry ferts from a hydroponic supplier should be fine. Just make sure you know exactly what you are buying so you can dose accordingly.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Birdo said:


> wow a $330 light better be able to grow marijuana with it then i can sell it to pay for the light


Well you didn't specify a price point..


----------

